# Photo Contest



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

All I have.....


----------



## lahorsewhisperer (Mar 6, 2009)

This is one of my favorite pictures. This picture was taken after arriving in Jackson MS at the collesium after a week long trail ride! He is 21 and still goin! 
Class 1:


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

The first one is of my two horses, Toby Keith and Snickers, and the last two are of Toby Keith. 

<a href="emily2-1.jpg picture by Emily_Toby_Keith - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w47/Emily_Toby_Keith/emily2-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="emily.jpg picture by Emily_Toby_Keith - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w47/Emily_Toby_Keith/emily.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="emily3.jpg picture by Emily_Toby_Keith - Photobucket" target="_blank"><img src="http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w47/Emily_Toby_Keith/emily3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*My 3 english photos*

Here are my 3 english photos:


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

keep them coming


----------



## themoshi27 (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice photos


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

i will need more.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

best ones


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Here are mine. All for class 2


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

Here is my 3:


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

colouredd = my 6 year old mare apachee, been broken in just under 2 years <3

palonino = sandy 14.1hh gelding


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

class 2-Buzz in english


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

No more pictures.

Judging has started!


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

I picked top two photos for each

Picture #1 - 1st place western (lahorsewhisperer)

Picture #2 - 2nd place western (Mingiz)

Picture #4 - 1st place english (My2Geldings)

Picture #4 - 2nd place english (upupflyaway1)

Great pictures!


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Whoo Hoo Congrats Everyone:clap:


----------

